# My New Collar Obsession



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

When Ellie was working with a private trainer, she wanted Ellie only in a rolled leather collar. I sort of got stuck in that rut not giving any more thought to other collars for probably over a year. On Easter, I decided to buy Ellie a cute floral collar to wear to Grandma's house. And so it began...... I made the mistake of getting on Etsy and typing in handmade dog collars. I am stopping for now at 6 new very fun collars (and one everyday functional hunting type collar from Cabela's). My favorite new one (pictured below) is on the way from Germany. It is a custom combination and I had a very hard time choosing just one collar. A lot of the new collars have her name and our phone number engraved on the buckle which I really like a lot. 

Who else has interesting collars? Post up some pics!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a beautiful collar! Willie has quite an array of collars, too, but only one or two of real quality. The rest are "just for fun" ones that he wears around home. It was fun collecting them, and when Willie goes to meet his maker, I have plans to donate the collars to a local rescue group. Sorry I don't have a photo, though.


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

OMG!!! That's fab!
Anwen has a few collars but nothing like that, as I've got three sons it's a bit of a girly shopping fest and my husband goes mad. I just keep telling him it's for when she get's bigger 
I will however check the web site out I'm sure she's still got ALOT of growing to do as she's only 14 weeks.
He did allow me to but a raincoat however after a very bad downpour and a very miserable soggy dog and I did stay away from pink and bought a nice red one from the mountain peeks range


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

We almost bought a rain slicker too. We spent a week with an umbrella at the patio door as it was raining all the time. I had a real sorry looking little boy every time he had to to out  we opted for a sweatshirt instead since he gets cold all the time as he is only 8.5 weeks. 
Cool looking collars also. I see myself hitting the etsy app on my phone soon


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

We should have collar obsession support group. Etsy gets me every time too. Right now I have almost 400 favorites/love saved collars. 

 Roxxy has a ton of collars while Hunter only has three. There are just soooooo many more cute options for girls. I've tried to find nice boy collar but not much luck.

Here are a couple of my favorite ones for Roxxy to wear, as u can tell I love color on her; majority all were bought on Etsy. My husband thinks I'm a nut for buying so many esp cuz I like buying the flowers but i do that so people can see it's a boy N a girl Vizsla. I hate when people refer to Roxxy as a "HE". Hope you like the pixs.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

k and I thought I was bad because Dharma has 2 not so special pet store type collars, one Chilly Dogs sweater, a Chilly Dogs rainslicker and a Chilly Dogs Great north winter coat. My mother made fun of me because Dharma has these coats for all types of weather!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I just bought a bow tie for Dexter's birthday on Etsy. Glad I'm not the only crazy one ;D Although I'm pretty sure the seller thinks I am (she sells bow ties for toddlers... she must think I have a toddler with a 19" neck!).


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

BFrancs--

Love the ones with the flowers! I looked at those on Etsy and might end up ordering one. I have to fess up I did order a ridiculous blinged out collar on Ebay. It is Tiffany blue faux snakeskin with "Ellie" and a little paw in rhinestones with a rhinestone buckle. Not sure when she will wear it, maybe formal occasions ;D.


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

Roxxy is so bubbly and playful I just can’t resist getting the colorful ones for her to match her personality. Plus, I don’t have kids so she’s my excuse to buy cute collars. I have told myself I can only buy them for Christmas and her (Feb) birthday. It’s been almost a month since my last purchase LOL yea, im terrible I know. :-[

These collars are the best http://www.glowdoggie.com/home.html  esp for our night walks or early morning plus love watching all four running around in the yard each with a different color.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I just got a new collar for Cash - it's not exactly a cute collar, but super functional! I swear I've tried every kind of collar out there, but this one is fantastic. It's a leather martingale collar with shearling lining. It's 2 1/2 inches wide, so when the leash is on, it stays right up under his chin and keeps him from pulling. It's a little on the pricey side, but I've been eyeing it for awhile and decided to go for it and I'm sooo glad I did! Now I'm going to get one for Penny and then we'll be all set. 







.







.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh how I know this obsession all too well! Daisy has a couple collar that I purchased off of Etsy (a Daisy Duck collar & leash set & a collar that has daisy flowers patten)! Silly, I know! The daisy flowers collar was an impulse buy because I thought I'd never find a Daisy Duck one, & it's mostly white with a little bit of yellow (just like the "common" daisies)--it will get dirty after a few wears! I don't have any good pictures of them with me, though. Cute collars!!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

BFrancs,
They are cute. I never saw the thin corded type before. I actually really like how they look like necklaces on the dogs. Are they tags or charms dangling from them?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

BFrancs said:


> We should have collar obsession support group. Etsy gets me every time too. Right now I have almost 400 favorites/love saved collars.
> 
> Roxxy has a ton of collars while Hunter only has three. There are just soooooo many more cute options for girls. I've tried to find nice boy collar but not much luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## BFrancs (Aug 8, 2013)

mlg1900 said:


> BFrancs,
> They are cute. I never saw the thin corded type before. I actually really like how they look like necklaces on the dogs. Are they tags or charms dangling from them?


mlg1900,
Sorry I haven’t reply soon – I haven’t been online much lately. Roxxy wears them with charms or tags depending on the day. Here is the Etsy store were I bought one of them https://www.etsy.com/listing/173393437/dog-tag-collar-turquoise-blue-suede?ref=favs_view_10 and https://www.etsy.com/transaction/192598477?I know some folks don’t like the noise of tags but Roxxy loves it. She loves the extra attention  She wears them right below her collar, just like you said a ‘necklace' on her chest. I don’t like when people confuse her for a boy Viszla, so, I do make an extra effort to have girly-accessories on Roxxy.
OBTW, the red/orange/green is a human necklace but I had it custom order to fit Roxxy.


----------

